# Lost Lake loop outside of Hood River... another great ride!



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

On Halloween, I rode the Lost Lake loop in the hills south of Hood River. It's a beautiful loop. The weather in Hood River was sunny and cool. Not quite the case at 3400' elevation at Lost Lake. Rainy, foggy and freaking freezing. It was about 40* F at the lake. 

The ride up the Lost Lake Branch road was exquisite. It's a narrow lane leading up through pine forests and mist. Other than soft pelting rain, I heard nothing else... nothing except the imaginary cougars hiding in the rocks above the roadway. My paranoia grew the further I ascended the quiet little forest service road.

At the top of the climb was the Lost Lake Resort area. The resort is a desolate scene this time of year. All the cabins and other structures are boarded up. Abandoned. Eerily quiet with a fog enveloping the woods and hills. Perfect backdrop for a Halloween horror flick. I didn't stay too long at the lake. 

The descent from the lake was nasty. I had forgotten to bring overshoes and a fendered bike, and my shoes quickly filled up with icy water. With the downhill speeds, rain had intensified from a gentle drizzle to a sleety pelting. The roadway was sketchy and slick with wet pine needles and leaves.

Despite the weather, I had a great ride. I had wanted to get this one in before the snow returns to the Mt Hood area. I'd like to try it on a sunny day.

Just a few photos. Didn't stop too often. Creeped out by the thought of bears and mtn lions.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool ride report and pics. How many miles?


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

It's 50 miles if you start from Hood River. About 40 if you start from the Dee Hwy. I had a late start since I drove in from PDX that morning... so I cheated and started further in from the hwy.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow lost lake... had some good times up there years ago as young adult, great brook and brown trout fishing in them waters


----------

